# traynor ycv 40 reverb



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

today while i was playing my ycv 40 the reverb quit and amp started to hum. When I turn the reverb down hum goes away and it sounds fine but ... no reverb. 

troubleshoot starter ideas? 

j


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Probably obvious but check the RCA cable connections to the reverb tank? Traynor uses cheap dollar store quality cables for their reverb connection.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Do you have spare tubes? If not, it's worth getting some for just such an occasion. I don't know the Traynor circuit, but typically one tube is the reverb driver, and another is reverb recovery. One, or both, may be shot. Easy to test.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

No tubes in the reverb dive. It is solid state.
As mentioned, a bad connection will certainly do what you describe. This could be at the cables, the reverb tank, or at the circuit board, maybe even the pot.
Does everything else work. All the switching etc? If it does we can rule out power supply.
There is a possibility that one of the opamps has failed. These are dual opamps that also control buffers for preamp out, power amp in. Usually both sections will fail, but not always.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

mmm ... connections it is 

one of the upper connections with the 90° heads hidden up inside the chassis wasn't doing it's thing. the dirty nasty ones down at the tank were fine

you have to pull the chassis out and take the access panels off to get to them but not difficult

a bit of Deoxit and away we go. that amp has very quiet reverb but it's back to it's usual self

thanks for your ideas

j


----------

